# Level 5 auto taper issues



## Z90_08 (10 mo ago)

Just got a new auto taper, having trouble with filling it. Followed everything accordingly, plate pushed in, lever over the plate, firmly pushed down into the gooseneck. I can pump away and nothing makes it inside the tube. Mud flowing normally out of pump/gooseneck. I can push the valve inside the filler nozzle down with my finger fairly easy, i was recommended to clean it, that it sounded like the valve was locked up due to dry mud around it, but this tool is brand new. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Searched everywhere with no luck so far


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

When in neutral, can you push the piston/plunger down with a long rod through the spout? Cable should easily unwind and drop the piston.

Sounds like plunger is stuck (if spout isn't plugged)


----------

